# CPU fan 3 pin plugged into 4 pin



## Izvire

Yeah, you can do it.


----------



## jhaze84

Sure can. You just obviously will not be able to use the PWM fan speed control function.


----------



## Hartk1213

will it still be controlled by the MOBO or will it be at max all the time

edit: just read the post ^ above


----------



## jhaze84

Depends on your motherboard. Some mobos allow voltage control, others do not. Check your BIOS.


----------



## gymenii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213;14837820*
> will it still be controlled by the MOBO or will it be at max all the time
> 
> edit: just read the post ^ above


Your MB supports either Voltage and PWM control. You can set this option in BIOS; PC Health Status - CPU Smart Fan Mode
Quote:


> CPU Smart FAN Mode
> Specifies how to control CPU fan speed. This item is configurable only if CPU Smart FAN Control is set to Enabled.
> 
> Auto
> Lets the BIOS automatically detect the type of CPU fan installed and sets the optimal CPU fan control mode. (Default)
> 
> Voltage
> Sets Voltage mode for a 3-pin CPU fan.
> 
> PWM
> Sets PWM mode for a 4-pin CPU fan.


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymenii;14855449*
> Your MB supports either Voltage and PWM control. You can set this option in BIOS; PC Health Status - CPU Smart Fan Mode


where did u find this info at ??


----------



## HunT3R.!

Yes, You can do such thing. Plug the 3-Pin Connector under that little plastic thingie and it will fit just fine, Leaving that 4th unnecesarry PWM Pin empty


----------



## crashdummy35

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213;14858620*
> where did u find this info at ??


I think all the Ultra Durables have it.


----------



## gymenii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213;14858620*
> where did u find this info at ??


The manual
Section 2-8
PC Health Status

http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-990fxa-ud3_e.pdf


----------



## HunT3R.!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hartk1213;14837820*
> will it still be controlled by the MOBO or will it be at max all the time
> 
> edit: just read the post ^ above


It should be @ max constantly Because there's no 4th pin to control the speed, But maybe your mobo will control it somehow, Prolly setting it to minimum if that's the case, But I doubt it


----------



## Hartk1213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gymenii;14858681*
> The manual
> Section 2-8
> PC Health Status
> 
> http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_ga-990fxa-ud3_e.pdf


ok thanks for the link cause i actually havent bought any of the parts in my sig rig lol its my future build which is why its called first build...not yet built lol so thank you


----------



## gymenii

Cool, post back when you get it all together.


----------



## Hartk1213

i definitely will thanks for your help


----------



## Ladamyre

My Gigabyte M59SLI-S5 is controlling fan speed just fine with a 3 pin case fan attached to my old Zalman cooler who's stock fan I broke because it was noisey. Just try it dude, connect the fan, run prime95 and see if it speeds up. It's not rocket surgery.

We use the scientific method here, sort of like brain scientists....develop a theory, then design tests to either prove or disprove the theory. As Quatto said, "Free your mind."

(heh heh)


----------

